# Ab huntertreffen süd die 2



## Carphunter2401 (22. Juni 2009)

gewässer ist der zielfinger südsee,einige kennen diesen ja nun schon ,ein sehr schönes gewässer.

an dem es sehr viel karpfen hat, und man wahre stern stunden erleben kann.
beim letzten treffen konnten wir  mit 13 teilnehmern ca 60 karpfen fangen.

ab 10 mann beckommen wir die kieshalbinsel das teilnehmer feld ist auf 13 reduziert, wer abspring bitte rechtzeitgi sagen.



zum datum:  23.10.-26.10          




vorgemerkt sind all die wo schon dabei waren nur mal im voraus.

zwecks kosten 3 tage 60€ ,kann aber auch weniger werden müsste ich noch abklären mit dem betreiber.




zum geld, also vorab überweisungen würde ich sagen lassen wir, machen des vor ort wieder. auser ihr vertraut mir dann können wirs auch so machen.


der wo dabei  sein will einfach kurtz ne pn an mich und dan stell ich die namen on

sobald das datum steht werden die namen on kommen, vorang haben die wo auch beim ersten fischen dabei waren, und nicht abgesprungen sind .  dann entscheide ich nach eingang der pn(datum ) für die restlichen plätze.


wie auch beim ersten treffen würden unsere algäuer abteilung, grill,tische ,bänke, und ein pavilong stellen.

sanitäre anlagen sowie duschen sind vor ort.


zur platzt vergabe der stellen  ich würde sagen das wir diese auslosen, somit hat keiner einen vorteil.

boote,bojen u.s.w sind erlaubt ,nachtangeln ist verboten aber es gab keine kontrollen.

aber wir fingen alle fische tagsüber 

wir haben die kieshalb insel + ne gruppenkarte  das heist nur 50 euro pro person




die anmeldung sollte per pn kommen, adresse,namen,geburts datum.









also bis jetzt haben sich gemeldet:

carlos8589 (noch keine daten)
martin (hab ich)
fassl    (hab ich)
robert  (nimmt nicht teil)
drong  (Noch keine daten)
keller18 (hab ich)
algäucarp (hab ich)
Carp-Hunter7(hab ich)
ich               (hab ich)
zrako(hab ich)
martin(zrakos freund) (hab ich)
raabj(noch keine daten)
Sagier (hab ich)


also bis jetzt sind wir 9 also wären noch 5 platzt noch frei.


so hier ist ist mal ein video vom treffen  von teddy  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Hd9HlJW494&layer_token=94ba2d74f72c1d76


----------



## carpfriend568 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

Hallo! Ich war zwar das letzte mal nicht dabei (ist von Braunschweig auch ne kleine Weltreise |supergri), wollte aber mal nachfragen, ob ihr einen alten Niedersachsen wie mich trotzdem teilnehmen lasst?! Da ich in absehbarer Zeit nach Ulm umziehen werde (vielleicht noch dieses Jahr) könnte ich auf diesem Weg schon mal ein paar nette Leute und auch schon mal das erste Gewässer kennenlernen und auch mit ortskundigen ein paar Erfahrungen austauschen! Also wenn das Datum feststeht und das bei mir klappt, würde ich mich diesmal gerne anschliessen!!

Gruss

Andreas |wavey:


----------



## Spinnfisch (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

Mich könnt ihr streichen mir sind die 300km schon wieder zu fahren einfach zu weit und die fische waren ja auch nich besonders. hoffe dass das meeting nächstes jahr weng weiter nördlich stattfindet z.B. in Speyer


----------



## zrako (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*



Spinnfisch schrieb:


> Mich könnt ihr streichen mir sind die 300km schon wieder zu fahren einfach zu weit und die fische waren ja auch nich besonders. hoffe dass das meeting nächstes jahr weng weiter nördlich stattfindet z.B. in Speyer



ich denke im herbst wirds anders, da gibts dann die dicken


----------



## Carphunter2401 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

zrako @ so sehe ich das auch das potenzial ist da  manch einer ist zu verwöhnt . müssen nicht immer die 15kg+ sein.

carpfriend568@   schik mir mal ne pn mit deiner adresse,alter u.s.w dan werde ich dich mal vermerken  fals noch einige abspringen


----------



## Fassl (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

hi wenn martin und günter wieder fahren dann bin ich auch dabei


----------



## martl26 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

ich hatte doch schon geschrieben mit datum! wie wäre es denn mit letztem  september
wochenend oder zweites oktober wochenende?


----------



## teddy88 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

also so wies aussieht werd ich au mitkommen und erklä mal stellvertretend für trong, dass der au mitkommt!

mfg ted


----------



## raabj (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

Hi!

Bin grundsätzlich auch wieder dabei aber wir sollten zuerst den Termin festlegen!

gruß


----------



## Carphunter2401 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

freut mich das inntresse da ist   also zum datum hab ich ja schon geschrieben macht einfach mal vorschläge 

also wen wir grosse fangen wollen würde ich sagen 1oder 2 oktober woche den da müssen die grossen fressen fürn winter 

macht einfach mal ein paar vorschläge zwecks datum


----------



## zrako (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

bei uns beissen zur zeit auch dicke^^
hatte montag wieder mal nen 35er


----------



## martl26 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> freut mich das inntresse da ist  also zum datum hab ich ja schon geschrieben macht einfach mal vorschläge
> 
> also wen wir grosse fangen wollen würde ich sagen 1oder 2 oktober woche den da müssen die grossen fressen fürn winter
> 
> macht einfach mal ein paar vorschläge zwecks datum


dann nehmer lieber das 2. wochenende, weil wir pfrontner am 1.we
an feuerwehr-ausflug haben!!!!! bitte:m


----------



## Carphunter2401 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

mir ists egal bin flexiebel


----------



## Carphunter2401 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

ich kann ja nicht nach mir gehn sondern anch der algemein heit


----------



## martl26 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> ich kann ja nicht nach mir gehn sondern anch der algemein heit


 dann warten wier halt auf die anderen vorschläge, wir wärden uns schon  auf ein we einig


----------



## teddy88 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

hey martl du alter schneider!!

na schneiderserie daheim gebrochen??

mmfg ted


----------



## Carphunter2401 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

hoffe mal das einige   vorschläge kommen


----------



## martl26 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*



teddy88 schrieb:


> hey martl du alter schneider!!
> 
> na schneiderserie daheim gebrochen??
> 
> mmfg ted


 na klar, das glück war auf meiner seite! 17pf (8,5kg)am hausgewässer! foto kommt noch#a


----------



## Carphunter2401 (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

die 1 seite würde bissl bearbeitet  , wen sich was tut immer drf schauen jungs


----------



## martl26 (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*



sowas nur etwas größer will ich am zielfinger
fangen:vik:


----------



## Carphunter2401 (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

ist dochn ein geiler fisch


----------



## Carphunter2401 (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

also wer ist noch dabei von den allten ?? muss ich weider mal ne rundmail schreiben ??

wie siehts jetzt zwecks datum aus  martin  bei euch


----------



## zrako (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

da ich , bekannterweise, nur in abhängigkeit vom frank mitkommen kann und ich weder weiss ob er mitkommt bzw. mitkommen kann (frei hat) kann ich leider noch nichts dazu sagen


----------



## Carphunter2401 (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

marco dan frag ihn mal wan er frei hat im oktober  dan machens wir so das ihr alle dabei seit .wäre doch schade wen der wecker am morgen nicht dabei wäre  brauch doch  wo mit mir durch macht und das ein oder andere bier trinkt, wen die andern scho schlapp machen


----------



## zrako (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

das we vom 2.10 oder 23.10 wäre denk ich ok


----------



## allgäucarp (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

Also, das WE am 3.10 bin Martin und ich eigentlich mit der Feuerwehr am weg. Mir rennen eh das ganze Jahr umsonst auf jeden Einsatz, darum ist uns der Ausflug  ziemlich wichtig. Von dem her wär uns das vorletzte WE im Oktober lieder. Die ganze Logistik mit Grill und dem ganzen können wir dann auch wieder übernehmen.

So und jetz noch ein kleiner Seitenhieb.
Maritn den Fisch kenn ich zur genüge, der ist abgerichtet, den hatte ich auch schon(nur der Fotograf war schlechter).
Jetzt der Beweis(den was Martin da hält ist der gleiche, nur die andere Seite).
Ich nenne ihn " J ,Homer J "


----------



## Carphunter2401 (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

jaja wie immer geile bilder günter  also einfach auf die erste seite schauen jungs da stehn immer die neusten  sachen.


----------



## martl26 (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

ich hab gerade die hunters durchgezählt, sind  ja noch 
plätze frei? aber die restrlichen sollten sich halt auch mal
melden!!!!
@ronny ist zwar ein schöner, aber er könnte ca. 10kg. schwerer
sein#h


----------



## Carphunter2401 (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

die werden denke ich noch voll  veleicht kommt mein kumpel aus der schweiz noch mit


----------



## martl26 (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

aus der schweiz? den könnten wir ja verstehen, vom dialekt
her!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

ne ist ein eingebürgerter , ist ewrst dieses jahr hin gezogen


----------



## IcE_T_RuLeZ_ (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

Hi @ All!

Also meld mich auch mal wieder...hoffe es geht allen gut! 
Das geld vom Daniel schon jeder bekommen???

Wegen Termin im Oktober, ich bin dabei, mir wäre aber das Woend am 23 am Liebsten, so wie den meisten hier wie es mir scheint!!!

Das andere Woend kann ich nicht!!!

Und man sollte, die leute denke ich mindestens 4 wochen vorher nochmal bescheid geben, das die es nicht vergessen!!! Hoffe dann es kommen auch die leute die zusagen, nicht das es wieder so endet das ein chaos entsteht!! Ich würde bei der Organisation mithelfen, wenn da Hilfe benötigt wird! 

MfG

Trong


----------



## Carphunter2401 (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

IcE_T_RuLeZ_  @  ich werde ca 4 wochen vor dem termin ne mail an den betreiber schreiben und  etwas veleicht noch was am preis machen. wen du willst kannst gern du die mail schreiben  . also bis jetzt schaffe ichs  mit den anmeldungen u.s.w ist ja nicht viel, wen noch sponsor u.s.w wäre wäre es etwas stressiger


----------



## zrako (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

ich hab immer noch keine kohle bekommen


----------



## teddy88 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

@ zrako, du meinst von unser aller freund karpfen joe?
ICh auch noch nicht, aber ne mail dass ichs ende der Woche zu 100% hab!

mfg ted


----------



## Carphunter2401 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

ist ein schwacher trost für euch wer hats den eigentlich schon??


----------



## martl26 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

mal was aderes! wer hat den schon die probe boillys bekommen,
die wir vor ca. 2wochen schon bekommen sollten?
der termin ende oktober bleibt, oder? ich muß ja frühzeitig den urlaub 
beantragen!


----------



## zrako (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

hab weder kohle noch boilies bekommen^^
frank und ich kommen auch wieder mit.


----------



## raabj (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

bei mir siehts auch nicht anderst aus bisher keine spur von boilies oder kohle.


----------



## Spinnfisch (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

boilies sin bei mir auch keine da


----------



## Carphunter2401 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

also termin steht würde ich sagen  , er meinte gehen ende nächste woche raus(baits).

jungs wie schauts aus fr-mo
oder fr-so??


----------



## teddy88 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

Ich weiss es noch nicht wegen dem Termin!

 Ich weiss nur dass Ich Karpfen Joe bald den Arsch aufreiß wenn meine Kohle nicht kommt!!Des is die Absolute Frechheit!!
Wobei er hat am montag dann eh n prob, da kümmert sich der Anwalt um die Sache.


Carp hunter 7 hat dafür schon nen extra thread gestartet, meldet euch, falls ihr des geld noch nich habt!!

mfg ted

-> und schreibt mir mal seine Handy Nr. falls jemand se hat , halt per PN


----------



## Carphunter2401 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

also handy nummer u.sw gibts keine  hast du die wohnadresse u.s.w??


----------



## Carphunter2401 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

@ alle meldet euch mal beim mod der müsste die andresse haben. oder fragt ihn mal was man machen kann


----------



## martl26 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

@ronny allso, wenns nach mir geht würd ich sagen fr.-mo
oder?|kopfkrat


----------



## Carp-Hunter7 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

welche wochenende denn jetzt? 16/17/18 oder 23/24/25?????


----------



## Carphunter2401 (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

23-25.10 oder 23.10.26.10


----------



## martl26 (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

wie gesagt, 4tage! dann lohnt es sich erst richtig, würd ich sagen!!!!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

so würde ichs aus sagen


----------



## Fassl (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

hi @ all 

Bin grad am anfragen bei einer Boilieschmiede in Österreich wegen Testboilies für das Treffen!

Hab schon mal angerufen sie sind also nicht abgeneigt uns mit Testboilies auszustatten
Aber mal schauen was rauskommt dann am Ende!

Ich sag euch bescheid!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

Fassl  @ supper sache  das hätte ich für 2010 in angrif genommen , na da bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## martl26 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

wollt nur mal nachfragen, ob`s was neues gibt!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

alles aktuele steht auf der ersten seite,  bis jetzt hab ich noch nicht mehr anmeldungen beckommen


----------



## zrako (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

merk mich und frank(satin) mal vor
wir kommen zu 90%


----------



## Carphunter2401 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

steht alles auf der 1 seite jungs wer bis jetzt dabei ist


----------



## carlos8589 (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

ich würde sagen 4 tage das lohnt sich wirklich also ich bin für 4 tage


----------



## Carphunter2401 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

so jungs bräuchte mal schnell eure namen, adresse,  zwecks  x-treme bait  

 aber bitte nur die wo dabei waren


----------



## Sagier (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

Also das Gewässer ist echt toll der  rekord Karpfen an dem Gewässer ist 56 ,5 Pfund
Momentan fangen sie regelmäsig karpfen bis 35 Pfund.
Letztes Wochenende auch einer mit 42 Pfund.
Störe laufen gerade auch gut und sie nehmen auch teilweise bolis muss aber fisch sein.
Wels laufen wie immer sehr gut.
Falls ihr fragen habt ich wohne da nicht weit davon weg.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

Sagier  @ ich persönlich bin jetzt schon 3 mal dort gewessen  konnte mich wen  dann nur über die gewichte etwass ärgern nicht über die mänge


----------



## Carphunter2401 (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

jungs schaut doch einfach auf die erste seite  oder muss ich jedem ne pn schreiben??


----------



## zrako (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

ich will keine, ich fische keine rdys mehr.
und ich bin nicht so einer der alles abstaubt^^

selbst ist der karpfenangler!!!!!!!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

kannst ja hier im bord nem jugend angler schenken die sind denke ich mal froh wen sie so was beckommen.


----------



## Sagier (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

Ist noch nen plätzchen frei dann würde ich auch kommen.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

ja ist noch einer less mal die erste seite steht alles drin


----------



## Carphunter2401 (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

so jungs lasst euch mal wieder hier blicken  

sollte wissen obs 3 oder 4 tage gehn soll zwecks email an den betreiber schreiben  ob wir boote wollen u.s.w


----------



## martl26 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

wie ich schon des öfteren geschrieben hab, 4tage!!
dann lohnt es sich wirklich.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

würde ich auch sagen , ich glaub muss alles mal per pn hier machen :-(


----------



## allgäucarp (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

Ich wär auch für 4 Tage, ist nur die Frage, Freitag bis Montag oder Donnerstag bis Sonntag.
Sollte man demnächst mal ausmachen, wegen Urlaub einreichen.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

deswegen sag ich ja sollten alle mal hier on bord kommen , schreib glaub mal ne rund mail das hier mal leben rein kommt


----------



## martl26 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

mir wärs egal, ob von donnerstag bis sonntag oder von freitag bis montag |wavey:


----------



## carlos8589 (2. August 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

machen wir 4 tage wir sind alle dafür wie ich die sache sehe wie sieht es eigentlich aus mit bekommen wir da was gestellt


----------



## Carphunter2401 (2. August 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

ich zieh das nicht so gross auf warum auch, soll einfach wieder ein nettes treffen  wieder sein.

warum muss man immer irgend was geschenkt beckommen bei sowas?ß 
im vorder grund steht für mich nur neue leute kennen lernen und mehr nicht.
wäre für mich auch etwas stresig irgend wie firmen an zu schreiben u.s.w.


----------



## carlos8589 (4. August 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

ich dachte eigentlich boote hätte ich dazu schreiben sollen


----------



## martl26 (11. August 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

schreibt jetzt keiner mehr? und carlos boote kann man mieten!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (17. August 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

mh komisch wo sind den alle??


----------



## martl26 (17. August 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

ich weiß auch nicht wo alle sind, vieleicht beim angeln?
hab gerade das video angschaut, sind ja 
ein paar schöne karpfen dabei!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (17. August 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

mh scheint so ,das alle am wasser sind , danke war auch ein bissl arbeit


----------



## zrako (17. August 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

also du kannst frank und mich eintragen, wir sind dabei


----------



## Carphunter2401 (17. August 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

zrako  @ erste seite stehen alle drin


----------



## teddy88 (18. August 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

bin hier^^

Echt schönes Video Ronny, glaub ich dir sofort dass du viel arbeit investiert hast!!

Wie´s bei mir mim Treffen aussieht kann ich erst in nem Monat sagen dann krieg ich meinen Neuen Plan^^

mfg ted


----------



## Carphunter2401 (22. August 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

so jungs wie schauts den aus??

erst wollen alle mit und dan schreibt keiner mehr|kopfkrat.


----------



## martl26 (22. August 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

ich freu mich auf jeden fall auf  zielfinger


----------



## teddy88 (22. August 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

servus martin, und ich werd nach Möglichkeit au vorbeikommen, wenns au nicht unbedingt zum Fischen is, n wiedersehen wäre einfach Super.

PS: hab grad ne Slideshow vom 1 Treffen fertig gmacht!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (22. August 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

teddy88  @ klappts nicht oder wie bei dir??


----------



## Carp-Hunter7 (23. August 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

wie viele tage machen wir es jetzt? also ich wär für 4tage, dann lohnt sich es richtig!


----------



## carpfriend568 (24. August 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

Moin!
Da ich im Moment absolut nicht absehen kann, wie bei mir der Zeitplan mit Umzug neue Stelle usw. aussieht, ist das einfach zu unsicher und ich muss schweren Herzens absagen! Aber wenn ich an dem Wochenende in Ulm sein sollte, werde ich auch mal vorbeischauen!! Ich hoffe, dass ich trotz meiner Absage für dieses Jahr, vielleicht im nächsten Jahr (sofern dann wieder ein gemeinsames Fischen stattfindet!) dabei sein darf!

Gruss

Andreas|wavey:


----------



## martl26 (1. September 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

servus an alle, günter hat mir heut eine sms geschikt
von italien, er hat doch tatsächlich einen waller mit 1,82m
und 35kg gefangen!!!


----------



## teddy88 (1. September 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

dann sagst ihm n fettes Petri von mir.........wo steckt der Knilch denn??

mfg ted


----------



## angler4711 (1. September 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

Petri!


Schönes Video!


#6


----------



## martl26 (2. September 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

servus teddy, günter steckt irgendwo in italien!
mantula oder so änlich! hab gerade deine fotoschow
angekuck, auch sehr stark. aber was ist jetzt mit zielfinger?


----------



## Carphunter2401 (2. September 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

also sollte endlich mal wissen wer mit geht und wan  mach am me mal ne rund mail an alle


----------



## Carphunter2401 (5. September 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

@alle schikt mir  mal eure emails,adressen, u.s.w


----------



## allgäucarp (6. September 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

So, wieder da.
Martl hat ja schon von meinem Waller erzählt, kam noch ein kleiner dazu mit 95cm.
Ich war in Mantova am Lago di superiore. Absoluter Hammer das Gewässer.
Leider haben wir, Fassl war auch dabei, nur ein paar kleine Karpfen und meine Zwei Waller gefangen, war halt Vollmond und der verdammt hell.

Zum Zielfinger:
Mit uns Drei (Fassl,Martin und Ich) kann man wohl auf jeden Fall rechnen. Vom Datum her würd Ich mal sagen vom 22.-25.10., das ist Donnerstag bis Sonntag.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (6. September 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

sauber den see kenn ich 

zum treffen  zwecks geld( Gruppenkatre) u.s.w muss ich dann alles noch abklären.

am besten ihr schikt mir alle euer adresse,geburtsdatum u.s.w das ich dan die mail ende sept raus hauen kann


----------



## allgäucarp (6. September 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

Tun hier zwar eigentlich nichts zur Sache aber trtzdem ein paar Bilder aus Italien.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (6. September 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

einfach geile fische  nur  am po delta schau mal in deine pns


----------



## Sagier (7. September 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

bin auch sicher dabei aber bin schon etwas früher da 20.-26.10. ich komme aus der ecke falls ich etwas orgen soll einfach sagen.


----------



## Fassl (9. September 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

Hi @ all

Hab soeben unsere Testboilies bekommen dürften ca 6kg sein!
Es sind folgende Geschmacksrichtungen:

Snackboilies cheese
Birdfood Banane
Big Fish
Red Fusion Monstercrab
Green Beest

Es ist nur ein Beutel mit Konservierer die anderen sind ohne!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (9. September 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

sehr schön fassl  wan werdet ihr anreisen?? 

hab leider noch nicht alle mail zwecks zielfingen beckommen. würd mich freuen wen ihr mir alle  eure kontakt daten schikt, das ich mal anfangen kann die insel zu reservieren


----------



## raabj (11. September 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

Brauchst die von allen nochmal?


----------



## Carphunter2401 (11. September 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

ja weil hab sie versehentlich gelöscht damls


----------



## Carphunter2401 (13. September 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

so hab jetzt pns rausgehauen bis jetztb hab ich 4 adressen


----------



## martl26 (16. September 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

@carphunter meine adresse müstest du bekommen haben, oder?


----------



## teddy88 (17. September 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

Also leutz ich werd nich mitkommen, hab am Montag meine erste Klausur....da geht nichts!!

sry werd aber am samstag evtl so vorbeischneien!

mfg ted


----------



## Carphunter2401 (17. September 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

@  alle  werde eure namen,  on stellen  von dem ich ne pn habe. denke das ich bis sonntag alles habe, auch die fragen werden beantwortet zurzeit bin ich im stress.

aber keine sorge  vergess euch nicht


@ teddy dann fischt eben fr-sa oder sonntag nur


----------



## Carp-Hunter7 (24. September 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

gibts was neues? haben wir die halbinsel?


----------



## Carphunter2401 (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

mir fehlen noch glaube ich 2-3 adressen,  komm grad zu nix grad dauer stress beim arbeiten. die anmeldung geht diesen donnerstag raus


----------



## Carphunter2401 (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

die adressen wo mir noch fehlen hab ich per pn und mail jetzt angeschrieben, hoffe das die jenigen sich noch melden.


----------



## martl26 (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

@carphunter: wie schauts aus, bis wann (uhrzeit) geht es den dann am freitag los?|kopfkrat #a


----------



## zrako (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

würde sagen so wie das letzte mal, sprich so 14uhr treffpunkt

bringt ihr wieder den pavilion mit?
falls ja, habt ihr dafür auch seitenteile?
falls nein, könnten wir ne plane mitbringen, so das min. mal 2 seiten zu sind


----------



## martl26 (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

seitenteile müssten dabei sein, klär ich aber
noch ab und meld mich dann,falls sie fehlen würden!


----------



## IcE_T_RuLeZ_ (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

Hi Leute...

Leider werde ich wohl diesmal nicht mit dabei sein, ausser ich kriege noch spontan urlaub von geschäft, wenn ja dann würd ich mitkommen, oder allerdings bissl früher dort sein...mal sehen...

Wünsch euch allen noch gute fänge und bis dann....

Grüßle


----------



## Carphunter2401 (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

würde ich auch so sagen martl und zrako  leider fehlen mir noch dressen von 3 leuten  das wir 10 sind :-(


----------



## Carphunter2401 (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

es fehlen mir noch die die daten von raabj,carlos
 somit sind wir momentan nur 9 und ab 10 würden wir die insel beckommen


----------



## zrako (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

bringt ihr ne gasflasche mit?

ich hab ne zeltheizung, die könnte ich vll auch mitbringen, falls sie noch ins auto passt


----------



## allgäucarp (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

Gasflasche bringe ich mit.
Der Pavilion hat Seitenteile.
Wie sieht es mit Booten aus, würde sagen wir leihen uns eines, dann brauch ich nicht unbedingt mein Schlauchboot mitnehmen. Echo bring ich aber mit.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

zrako  @ könnte ich sie beckommen?? (heizung) weil dann würde mein mädel mit kommen .

allgäucarp@  würde ich auch sagen das wir eins leihen, also reserviere ich für neun läute ??


----------



## Carphunter2401 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

so hab alles erledigt wir sind bis jetzt 9 läute 

hab in der mail 1-2 boote geordert.

was haltet ihr von glühwein??
was müsste noch organiesiert werden??


----------



## Carphunter2401 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

folgende teilnehmer sind dabei

Marco Lauber  

Frank  Frenzel

Jochen Hamacher
Martin  Waibl
Günter  Aletsee
David  Scheidle
Christoph Reß
Kevin  Spindler
Ronny  Walter.

ich sponser für die algäuer ne kiste glühwein.
also  morgen in einer woche  sehn wir uns wieder jungs  und hoffen wir das die fische wieder so beis freudig sind .

martl   ich nehm dieses mal deinen hot spot


----------



## Carphunter2401 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

ab wann  sollen wir uns treffen zwecks schlüssel u.s.w


----------



## Carphunter2401 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

so alles geregelt , so wie es ausschaut beckommen wir das ganze auch billiger 50€ für 3 tage jeder weitere 10euro.

also bis zum 23.10 ists nimmer lange  dan heist es zielfingen die 2


----------



## Carphunter2401 (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

so jungs was haltet ihr den wen wir gulasch machen?? weil dan würde3 ich alles einkaufen was ich brauche und den betrag teilen wir dann


----------



## zrako (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

kann man das dann auch essen?:q

hab keine lust die 3 tage am wasser durchfall zu haben, dafür ist das klo zu weit weg|muahah:

hast du so nen grossen topf und den passenden kocher dafür?
ich mein das kocht ja schon ne zeit


----------



## Carphunter2401 (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

das kann man essen  
 herd bringen unsere 3 ausm algäu wieder mit + grill


----------



## Carphunter2401 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

so habs hin beckommen das wir nen gruppen tarif beckommen   das we kostet jeden nen 50€


----------



## Angler93 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

hey war jetzt schon einige Zeit nicht mehr aktiv im AB...aber seh das läuft hier auch verdammt gut ohne mich leider ist der zeitraum wo ihr geht n bisschen schlecht für mich aber ich werd versuchen euch einen tag zu besuchen!
Dieses mal will ich aber die Dicken auf der Matte sehen!
Bis dann!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

hey warum schlecht  musst nur zeit nehmen . dieses mal wird der schnitt höher ausfallen


----------



## Carphunter2401 (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

so tackel ist fast alles gepackt nur noch laden und dann kanns los gehn.

mal sehn ob wir die 15kg packen dieses mal


----------



## Carphunter2401 (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

so wieder daheim  und alles verstaut, war mal wieder ein geiler event wen auch dieses mal leider keine fänge vorhanden waren.


----------



## Xarrox (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

Habta auch Bilder???
Wie viele Wart ihr???


----------



## zrako (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

ohje, ich hab mir meine bilder eben angesehen ---> taugen nicht für die öffentlichkeit


----------



## Turboreso (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

Hallo!

Bilder wo sind die Dicken!?

Grüße
Markus


----------



## zrako (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

das haben wir uns die 4 tage auch gefragt


----------



## Turboreso (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

Hallo Marco!

Wie ging nix?
oder habt ihr mehr oder weniger gefischt.|uhoh:
Grüße
Markus


----------



## Carphunter2401 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

3tage gefischt  null fisch aktionen :-( , der erste tripp war der hammer mit den fischen.

was ging bei euch noch marco??


----------



## Harry84 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

Hallo Leute,

soweit ich weiß, ging an dem Wochenende, an dem ihr da wart, sehr wenig an diesem See...abgesehen von ein paar Brassen und einem Stör (16kg), die aber auch nicht gerade Zielfisch gewesen sein dürften...


----------



## Carphunter2401 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

Harry84 @ wart ihr das vor der kies insel  , oder von wo hast du die infos??


----------



## Harry84 (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

Hab die Infos, von zwei Kumpels, die genau zu der Zeit auch dort waren. An welcher Stelle die gesessen haben, kann ich dir nicht sagen, k.A.. Jedenfalls war ich eine Woche vorher auch für 3 Tage, an dieser kleineren Stelle, links der Kieshalbinsel...bin auch zum ersten mal als Schneider aus Zielfingen wieder gefahren! Ne Stunde bevor ich abgehauen bin hatte ich den einzigen Run in 3 Tagen, der ist mir dann auch noch kurz vorm Kescher ausgestiegen...Hatte aber auch beschissenes Wetter, das war das WE als es zum erstenmal so richtig kalt geworden ist...
Vielleicht wirds ja was beim nächsten Mal...

@all
Was ist euren Infos zu Folge eigentlich der größte carp, der dort bis jetzt gefangen wurde? Ich meine nicht vom hören sagen...sondern was ihr mit eigenen Augen gesehen habt...mal abgesehen von den Bildern auf der Homepage, die zu 99% beim Besetzen entstanden sind...


----------



## Carphunter2401 (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ab huntertreffen süd die 2*

also mein kumpel hatb nen schuppi mit 30pf gefangen. also wen man mal die fisch dichte sieht muss da konstand sich durch fischen das man an die grossen kommt


----------

